# Possible gyno?



## ChicoRico (May 7, 2015)

Whats up guys so I havent run anything for about 3 or 4 months last cycle was deca and test e 16 wks kickstarted with drol for 3wks. Made some gnarly gains and took ai whole way thru. pct was nolva and clomid used both because got itchy and sore nips half way in cycle and was worried. Just recently nips have been real sore and i feel a pea sized lump under right one. Any advice Im kind of freaking out.


----------



## naswipp (May 7, 2015)

I know lts nolva and something else that works,  google it.  My buddy had same issue


----------



## ChicoRico (May 7, 2015)

Yeah I heard to run nolva again until it goes away someone said letro but that shit sounds intense.


----------



## Yaya (May 7, 2015)

Sounds Iike early stages to me.. sometimes it leaves on its own


----------



## Bigwhite (May 7, 2015)

Get some blood work and see were you are at. Letro is last resort type stuff...


----------



## Azog (May 7, 2015)

Google some letro and raloxifene protocols. Get on it quick tho, the longer you wait the harder it'll be to reverse it if even possible.


----------



## CCCP (May 7, 2015)

run nolva + adex, it will prevent more estrogen while the remaining will naturally go down on its own and also with help from those chems... tried and true method right here.


----------



## JAXNY (May 7, 2015)

You've got to put a quick stop to it when you notice its itchy and sore, if you've developed a lump its tough to get rid of. But try a few things that have been mentioned asap and you might get lucky.


----------



## naswipp (May 7, 2015)

http://forums.steroid.com/anabolic-...agement-gynecomastia-prevention-reversal.html 
Read this from her, shes got the info


----------



## naswipp (May 7, 2015)

I put the entire link in post above.   go thru it

Gynecomastia: Explanation and how to treat it

This is simply the enlargement of breast tissue in males. Your body is basically adopting female characteristics. As mentioned earlier, this is caused by excess estrogen and can be aggravated directly by excess progesterone. There are several proven methods to reverse gynecomastia. Some are more effective than others. I'll mention the most common ones.

Gynecomastia reversing drugs (ordered by effectiveness):

1. Raloxifene
2. Tamoxifen
3. Lasofoxifene

Do you notice a common denominator? They're all Selective Estrogen Receptor Modulators (SERM). But why have I not listed the other popular SERMs such as Clomiphene (clomid) and Toremifene? Well, although the similarities are abundant, these other SERMs do more stimulation at the pituitary (brain), where the SERMs I mentioned are much stronger and effective at the breast tissue. This is why they are to be used in gynecomastia reduction/reversing. I'll discuss dosing for the compounds I've personally used.

Raloxifene: Dose Raloxifene at 60 mg, up to 80mg daily. Do not go up and down with the dose. Start with 60 mg for 6 weeks. If you do not notice much difference, increase to 80 mg and stay at 80 mg until gynecomastia is reversed.

Tamoxifen: Dose at 40 mg every day for 1 week. After that, drop dose to 20 mg and use that every day until gynecomastia is reversed.

About Reversing With letrozole: Yes, it can be done. However, I do not recommend this method. Letrozole is a fairly harsh compound and the protocols I've seen out there are wild. Multiple milligrams of this compound time after time is a surefire way to crush your E2 levels. Then you're left miserable and hating life. Do not use this compound. However, if you are not convinced, please be super cautious with it. The milgram + suggestions are mind boggling to me, I don't care how many people say it works for them. I promise you, most of these folks are not monitoring blood work and this entire deal is a guessing game.

First of all, if you insist on Letro, I would run letro at NO MORE than 100 mcg daily. Yes, that's MICROgrams. Letro took me from 47 ng/dL to 2 ng/dL in 10 days. That's how powerful and difficult to manage this compound is.

Final note regarding gynecomastia reversal... This process takes time. Too many things factor into this so giving you an estimate on how long it takes makes zero sense. Everyone is different and every gynecomastia case is different. Main factors are the level of estrogen present, body fat percentage and the age of your gynecomastia. All that would render an estimate of time to reverse it useless. You must however, have patients. This is not a quick process at all. Not even close. In some cases it can take up to 9 months, heck even longer. But... My experience was that I noticed a big difference around week 6, and was able to completely reverse it before the end of the 3rd month.

Blood Work For E2 and Gynecomastia Prevention

Obviously you've noted by now that controlling estrogen is the main key to any negative issues that surround gynecomastia. Since this is your first line of defense, you'll need to have your E2 checked mid cycle to verify your AI doses are actually working and keeping you in range. Even with progestins, your chances of gynecomastia are near zero with estrogen levels in range. But even the slightest elevation can aggravate the issue in the presence of other compounds.

Now, lots of folks seem to order a simple Estradiol panel. This is OK but it's really not accurate. Especially in the presence of high conversion from Testosterone to Estrogen. Women have very high estrogen levels and a simple Estradiol test will suffice for them. Men however, are very sensitive to estrogen related issues and require a more accurate result. That would be a Sensitive or Ultrasensitive E2 assay. Your Estradiol result is not as accurate. So while you might think you're in range, you may in fact be above range. Slightly above range is not that big of a deal for a lot of folks, but some folks are super sensitive and are "Gyno Prone", so if you're not super experienced, get a sensitive panel.

Have a powerful day,
This is From her below,   She is one of the most knowledgeable people you could meet on this.   she is a pro period.
~ Austinite


----------



## gymrat827 (May 7, 2015)

Azog said:


> Google some letro and raloxifene protocols. Get on it quick tho, the longer you wait the harder it'll be to reverse it if even possible.



this....


1mg of letro ED.......30mg ralox ED.....go on like this for 30-60 days and keep watch of things


----------

